# GoldenSail did you see this?



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail,
I noticed this on another forum and thought of you.

_North Idaho Retriever Club is having its first owner/handler qualifier, followed by a single master,*double junior*,double senior. Date is June 1st(QAA) friday,sat.-sun. Masters juniors and seniors.Saturday night dinner,followed by a raffle,silent and live auction. The raffle will be 1st-870 remington youth shotgun,2cd-75 dollar gift certificate to cabelas, 3rd-50dollars gift cert. to costco. Come join us! More info, call Dick at 208/660/3491
_
Winter's Junior Title run was at this club's fall hunt test last Sept. Nice people, well run test, and very Golden friendly. This is the test where the judges commented on her nice marking and water entry.
I'm thinking these tests are going to pull in some top dogs from the surrounding area. That would make for interesting viewing while you were waiting. I was able to book a clean, inexpensive, hotel room close, but I bet hotels will book up fast.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Wish I would win the lottery so I could just travel and play with dogs all day. This sounds like fun.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks I hadn't seen that yet I will have to mark it on my calendar and consider it. Do you know what city it is in?

EDIT: Is this the one in Loon Lake? I have friends that have gone there and liked it.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not sure what city and Entry Express doesn't have it listed yet. I believe the spring test was in Loon Lake, WA. The fall test we ran was at Burlington Ranch in Chewlah, WA. I think they are less than 20 miles apart.
How far a drive is that for you? It's about 5 hours for me. I did back to back week-ends there last year for her 3rd and 4th passes. 
I don't think we will be ready for Senior by June.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It's an almost 8 hour drive for me. This year most likely I won't go for several reasons. We have about 4 tests for the whole year that are within 2 hours...everything else is going to be at least 5+ hours for me. One of them is that same weekend and if we go 4/4 that will probably be our title weekend (Gosh I hope I didn't jinx myself). 

Of course if we crash a test I was eyeing the test in Snoqualmie with the golden retriever club in June. It's like the day before or after my brother's wedding, and only 30-ish minutes from Seattle. Hmmm...actually even if I didn't enter it would be tempting to go. Around here I often am the only person with a golden, or darn near close to it when going to practices or hunt tests. I would really love for the opportunity to see more variety of working goldens. Please!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keep me in mind when you hear of hunt tests around your area, I'd be willing to travel and stay with our great friends and throw in a hunt test or two. I've traveled there for obedience shows as well, may do it again if the urge hits!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we have two in April and two in June and that'll be it  Most of them are not on entry express you have to look at retriever news.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Here in the Seattle area, the hunt tests are the first two week-ends in May, Evergreen Golden Retriever Club June 23, 24, and tests the first two week-ends in August. Five all together. 
In Eastern WA. (Loon Lake/Chewlah) the double first week-end in June, and tests the first two week-ends in Sept.
One in Mesa, WA. (Yakima) mid Sept.

There is a new club called Scatter Creek in Chehalis, WA that will started having HT next year. 

Oregon has a bunch, Sauvie Island, double Memorial Day week-end, and two tests in July. 
White City, Gervalis, and Scio, OR all have tests too.

Me, oh sir, I'm not looking at test and trying to figure out when we would be ready for Senior. :no:

I will be a marshall at the Evergreen Golden Club (my home club) test in June, so if anyone is going to run it let me know. Actually, I'm sure I will at least pop in at most of the tests here in Seattle, to cheer on friends, take a look at the set up, and maybe even run one.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Oregon has a bunch, Sauvie Island, double Memorial Day week-end, and two tests in July.
> White City, Gervalis, and Scio OR all have tests too.


Don't forget Glide, I think that is my favorite Oregon hunt test so far!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Also, there are 4 HRC hunt tests in the Seattle area, April and August.

If anyone is interested Whistling Wings HRC is holding a "Ladies Only Handlers Seminar" June 16th and 17th here in the Seattle area. (I hope it is ok it post this)


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Don't forget Glide, I think that is my favorite Oregon hunt test so far!


Is Glide close to you? 
The description of Sauvie Island sounds tough have you ever run there?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Is Glide close to you?
> The description of Sauvie Island sounds tough have you ever run there?


Glide is close to Roseburg, about three hours North from me (I am about a half mile from the California border-I can see the Stateline road from my house).

Sauvie Island is beautiful, I ran there years ago with Brandy and my first Golden, Bodie. We took Breeze up to Doug Shade who lives on SI and had the opportunity to work with him one weekend when we picked her up. I'll bet they set up real nice tests, as there are so many possibilities.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My brother's wedding is the 23rd in Seattle. I couldn't tell from retriever news, but I know around here Juniors are run on Sunday, or the second day. Will the Evergreen Junior be on the 24th? I have been thinking about entering that one if we don't title before then. The only problem is worrying about my dog the rest of the weekend (particularly the wedding day) and driving since my boyfriend doesn't want to drive and he's coming with me. Hmmm...at the very least I would love to maybe go watch since I'll be in the area. And of course if it weren't for this wedding thing that I am taking time off work for I would be really interested in that seminar!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Junior was on Sunday last year, I'm pretty sure it will be the same this year.


----------

